# Pictures of my Boys!



## polo (May 6, 2008)

I just got a new camera, a Nikon coolpix S210. It's just a small digital camera... I'm not the photo buff I wish I was like many of you and your beautiful pictures...anyways, I was having fun with the new camera and just wanted to share a few pictures!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*my favorite nose!*

All wonderful. My favorite is the nose shot out of the doggy door! How do you keep them so wonderfully white!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

The pictures are great. I love the nose shot also. The groomer did a good job. Hope you continue to post with that new camera!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Aw... I love that nose out of the door shot! Adorable!
I enjoyed all the pictures! Enjoy your new camera!


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Linda....honestly, I don't know how they stay so white! Even when Bailey is really dirty/dusty he has more of a gray-ish hint but still looks white to everyone until you wash him and see the difference! 

Dale, when I took those pictures, Bailey hadn't been to the groomer since April since I tried a new place and they cut all his face hair off after I asked them not to. I was growing it out and gaining trust with a new groomer while she groomed my poodle a few times. I just had Bailey groomed Friday. He looks great. I've had him just over a year and this was the first hair cut I was actually happy with! I'll snap some pictures and post them later!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Love the nose out of the doggie door pics...too cute!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Cute pictures....I love the nose/door shot as well!


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

He loves to sit there with his nose out of the doggy door and check out things that are going on outside to see if it's worth hopping outside to bark at!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

very cute dogs and photos.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great pictures! I love the nose pic too. 

What are you using to upload your photos? When I upload my pics they're such low quality at that point that they appear grainy. There's got to be a better way!


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Great pictures! I love the nose pic too.
> 
> What are you using to upload your photos? When I upload my pics they're such low quality at that point that they appear grainy. There's got to be a better way!


Someone had suggested this site before, that's the only way I knew about it.

It's called: http://www.shrinkpictures.com/

I usually select 350 pixels and the best quality option. Hope that helps!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lauren, those are cute photos of the boys. I hope you dont' mind sharing, cuz we love pics!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------

